# Nice Trip to St. Marks over the weekend



## alphachief (May 21, 2012)

We caught a 4 man limit of trout on Friday off St. Marks, then proceeded to fill several coolers full of Lake Talquin bluegill and catfish on Saturday.  Good time had by one and all!


----------



## Bhrama (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (May 21, 2012)

Looks like a good time! We are headed down around carrabelle for a week ....what were the trout doin?


----------



## alphachief (May 21, 2012)

Hancock Head Hunter said:


> Looks like a good time! We are headed down around carrabelle for a week ....what were the trout doin?



New Penny Gulp Shrimp on a popping cork.  Caught a few on flukes with a plain jig head.  Fished the incoming tide but the wind was working against us most of the morning.  Most of these were caught around Old Gray Mare rock East of the lighthouse.


----------



## FSU Turtle (May 21, 2012)

Nice couple batches of fish. The wind was pretty rough out on the flats Saturday. Beat the creeks and shallows east of Gray Mare for a couple of reds and a few trout. I really like that batch of gills. I don't do much freshwater fishing anymore, but that looks like a blast.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 11, 2012)

alphachief said:


> New Penny Gulp Shrimp on a popping cork.  Caught a few on flukes with a plain jig head.  Fished the incoming tide but the wind was working against us most of the morning.  Most of these were caught around Old Gray Mare rock East of the lighthouse.



Them Gulps are getting expensive, I'm going back to using the bass assasin electric chicken its cheaper.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Them Gulps are getting expensive, I'm going back to using the bass assasin electric chicken its cheaper.



Amen to that...


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 12, 2012)

alphachief said:


> Amen to that...



Any one else notice that the gulps these days seem to be softer and wear out easier than they used to?


----------



## redneckacorn (Jun 12, 2012)

The last bag of minnows I bought I only caught 52 crappie off of.


----------

